# REALLY Custom Grips - Quick and reasonable!



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

Take a look. This guy is able to do anything you want at a very good price. Send him your badge, logo, whatever and he will laser engrave it onto custom grips, your gun, maybe even your leather. I looked everywhere just to find anyone that could make grips at all for my ParaOrd PDA since the holes are not in the standard location. This guy didn't bat an eye. He's making me a set in ebony with my badge fully engraved in a matter of days for just over $100. (Standard wood is about half that cost.) I asked him about different badges on each side and he said, "no problem, no extra cost." Super nice guy. Give him a call.

I don't get anything out of it but tell him you heard about him from the guy with the ebony grips. Maybe I'll get a discount the next time?

DSPLaser Home


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

i might have to look into it


----------

